# Ponds to take Children?



## Doc10r59 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am relatively new to the area and looking for any freshwater ponds in the Pensacola/Milton/Pace area to take my young children crappie, bass, catfish fishing if anyone has any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Well's catfish pond. They are off of Hwy 87 N. North of whiting field. They charge per lb. 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Steve's Fishing Farm
Steve is a neighbor of mine and I assure you that you will be glad you went

http://www.stevesfishingfarm.net/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Well's catfish pond. They are off of Hwy 87 N. North of whiting field. They charge per lb.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


Well's use to have a couple pay per day fishing ponds fer bass/bream...this was YEARS ago so I'm not sure if they still do it....:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Beck's Lake. Not a pond though. Kinda like a slew off the river.


----------



## minerva216 (Dec 17, 2012)

If you are willing to drive, go to Jackson Guard in Niceville. You can buy a pass for outdoor recreation on Eglin. Camping, fishing, hunting, and hiking. They have several ponds that are great for kids, as well as the occasional kids fishing derby.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

HisName said:


> Steve's Fishing Farm
> Steve is a neighbor of mine and I assure you that you will be glad you went
> 
> http://www.stevesfishingfarm.net/


Excellent place/people!


----------

